# front man = μπροστινός



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2008)

(Επειδή δεν βρίσκονται όλα στο slang.gr ;))

Αναφερόμαστε στη λέξη *front man*, η οποία έχει δύο σημασίες. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, όμως, στην ελληνική γλώσσα χρησιμοποιείται το ουσ. *μπροστινός*. Για το συνώνυμο *front* έχει επικρατήσει η *βιτρίνα* όταν πρόκειται για δραστηριότητα, ενώ πάλι το *μπροστινός* όταν αναφερόμαστε σε πρόσωπο.

*1. Α person used as a cover for some questionable activity.*

Τα παραδείγματα χρήσης στη συγκεκριμένη σημασία είναι, για ευνόητους λόγους, σπάνια. Ενδεικτικά (παντού διατήρησα την ορθογραφία του πρωτοτύπου):

Σε ποιον θα ανηκει το γήπεδο ? Στη μάνα Α.Ε.Κ η' σε μια άλλη ετερεία των μετόχων. Που ακριβώς είναι ο κύριος Ζούπας που *μπήκε μπροστινός για να κάψει* το χαρτί του Μελισσανίδη ?

Του ανατέθηκαν άλογα χωρίς να έχει ακόμα άδεια, αλλά και τι έγινε? Παρ΄ότι συμπαθέστατος και απο τα τίμια παιδιά του ιπποδρόμου, υπάρχουν νόμοι και συγκεκριμένο καθεστώς ως αναφορά τις άδειες, έτσι δεν είναι? Σχολή προπονητών, φοίτηση και αποφοίτηση απο αυτή κλπ. Διότι αν δοθεί έτσι η άδεια, την δικαιούνται άλλοι 100 απο πίσω που άφησαν τα κοκκαλάκια τους στον στίβο, έτσι δεν είναι? Όμως, το ρεζουμέ μου είναι αλλού. Όλοι έχουν αποδεχτεί οτι τα άλογα της Οικοδομικής Καλλιθέας, *έχουν ανατεθεί στον Φίλιππα, με μπροστινό τον αδελφό του, που έχει άδεια, σωστά*? Εξάλλου το ανέφερε ευρείας κυκλοφορίας ιπποδρομιακό περιοδικό αυτό που αναφέρω, χωρίς υπονοούμενα και να κρύβεται! Παίρνει τα μπράβο, τα ζήτω, την καλή πορεία των αλόγων κλπ. Τώρα, την λέζα του λερωμένου αλόγου, ποιος θα την χρεωθεί? Ενας ανύπαρκτος προπονητής στα χαρτιά, αλλα πραγματικός προπονητης των ίππων? Ή ένας υπαρκτός προπονητής στα χαρτιά, αλλά χωρίς ευθύνη ουσιαστικά σε αυτά τα άλογα?

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση υπάρχει (ενίοτε ελαφρά) διαφοροποίηση του _front man_ από τα _figurehead_ "διακοσμητικό πρόσωπο" (που δεν είναι απαραίτητα αυτός στην κεφαλή της επιχείρησης), _nominal head_ "εικονικό πρόσωπο" (όπου τονίζεται κυρίως η κατ' όνομα ηγεσία κι όχι η τυχόν απόπειρα παραπλάνησης των συναλλασσομένων με την εταιρεία), _strawman_ "αχυράνθρωπος" (όπου υπογραμμίζεται η αβουλία και η καθ' υπόδειξη ενέργεια). Ο _μπροστινός_ είναι εκ των ων ουκ άνευ όταν στήνεται ένα _ριχτάδικο_ (όρος που επίσης θα σας εξηγήσω εν καιρώ) ή όταν κάποιος είναι καμένος ή σεσημασμένος και θέλει να μπορέσει να συνεχίσει τη δραστηριότητά του.

*2. A man who serves as a nominal leader but who lacks real authority.*

Σε αυτήν τη σημασία, τα προαναφερθέντα _figurehead_, _nominal head_ και _strawman_ είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό συνώνυμα. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση δεν μιλάμε για δραστηριότητα που εγείρει ερωτηματικά ή για παρανομίες.

Γιατί ο Ντέμης Νικολαϊδης επελέγη και *μπήκε μπροστινός* επειδή φάνηκε αποφασισμένος να συγκρουστεί με το κατεστημένο των «αιωνίων», και για να μεταμορφώσει την ΑΕΚ σε μεγάλη ομάδα, ακριβώς επειδή γνώριζε το αντικείμενο.

Η διαφορά Ντέμη-Ζαγοράκη είναι, ότι ο Νικολαϊδης δεν κατέβασε τον κόσμο στους δρόμους, και επίσης *μπήκε μπροστινός* σε μια ομάδα επιχειρηματιών που έβαλαν ευρώπουλα από το βαλάντιο τους.

Μέσα στον γενικό χαμό των τελευταίων ημερών εμφανίστηκε και ελληνοαμερικανικό σχήμα που ενδιαφέρεται να επενδύσει στον ΑΟΤ *με μπροστινό τον* Ζόραν Μπάμποβιτς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Ξέχασες την τρίτη έννοια του front man, αυτόν του κεντρικού τραγουδιστή σε ροκ συγκροτήματα, και μάλιστα όταν είδα τον τίτλο του thread, νόμιζα ότι μιλούσες γι' αυτό. Θέλεις να το συμπληρώσεις, δίνοντάς μας και την αντίστοιχη ελληνική έκφραση, αν υπάρχει; (Δεν την ξέρω.)

Και, ναι, σε παρακαλώ, γράψε κάτι για το ριχτάδικο, γιατί από τότε που μας το ανέλυσες ιδιαιτέρως, έχω εντυπωσιαστεί!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, η σημασία του _lead singer_ για το _frontman_ είναι ίσως αυτή που συναντούμε συχνότερα, αλλά εγώ σκόπευα να ασχοληθώ μόνο με τις συγκεκριμένες χρήσεις που ανέπτυξα (εξ ου και το tag του νήματος είναι "μπίζνες"). Το εάν υπάρχει αργκό έκφραση για την έννοια του _frontman=__lead singer_ το αγνοώ κι εγώ - πάντως κάποιες φορές το έχω δει να αποδίδεται "μπροστάρης".


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Περιττό να πω ότι τον frontman στη μουσική τον λένε *φρόντμαν*.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Καθόλου περιττό, πολύ χρήσιμο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 13, 2008)

Εκτός από φρόντμαν μπορούμε να τον πούμε και "ηγετική φιγούρα", αφού εκτός από lead singer έχει και την έννοια ότι είναι το πιο αναγνωρίσιμο μέλος (όπως είναι φυσικό) και κάπως σαν nominated spokesperson σε συνεντεύξεις. Υπάρχει, επίσης, και frontwoman, όπως οι Shirley Manson, Deborah Harry, Sharon den Adel.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2008)

Μια ακόμα παρεμβασούλα. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που ο lead singer μπορεί να μην είναι απαραιτήτως ο φρόντμαν. Αν ας πούμε ο lead singer μένει μούτος στα διαστήματα μεταξύ των τραγουδιών, αλλά υπάρχει ένας που απλώς κάνει φωνητικά, αλλά μιλάει ανάμεσα στα τραγούδια, χορεύει, κάνει καραγκιοζιλίκια και γενικά εκφράζει την μπάντα προς τα έξω, τότε αυτός είναι ο φρόντμαν.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 14, 2008)

Σωστοί, Μπάλταρ και Λεξοπλάστ.

[Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μάλιστα μη αγγλόφωνων συγκροτημάτων (με αγγλικό όμως στίχο), φρόντμαν δεν είναι ο τραγουδιστής αλλά όποιος μιλά καλύτερα αγγλικά... ]

Φρόντμαν, αρχηγός (έχει να κάνει και με τον ιδρυτή του εκάστοτε γκρουπ), ηγέτης, ηγετική φιγούρα.


----------



## argyro (Jun 14, 2008)

Γεια σας,

είδα το post και είπα να συμμετάσχω (πρώτη φορά, μιας και είμαι καινούρια στο forum). 

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω κάτι να πω πάνω στο αρχικό post του zazula (είμαι άσχετη με το θέμα). 
Όσο για τον frontman στα γκρουπ, είναι όντως κάπως περίπλοκο το θέμα. 

Ο frontman δεν είναι απαραίτητα ο lead singer, όπως πολύ σωστά παρατήρησε ο Count Baltar, ούτε όμως και η πιο αναγνωρίσιμη φιγούρα ή ο αρχηγός του συγκροτήματος. 

Στους Led Zeppelin, για παράδειγμα, frontman είναι ο Robert Plant, αρχηγός και ιδρυτής όμως ο Jimmy Page. Τυχαίνει ο Plant να ήταν ο lead singer αλλά και αυτός που μιλούσε κυρίως σε συνεντεύξεις, αφιερώματα, στις συναυλίες κτλ. Είναι, όμως, εξίσου αναγνωρίσιμος με τον Page (άρα δεν ισχύει ακριβώς και αυτό με την αναγνωρισιμότητα).

Και έρχομαι στην περίπτωση των Black Sabbath από την άλλη, όπου και οι δύο lead singer - Ozzy Osbourne και Dio - ήταν οι πλέον αναγνωρίσιμοι αλλά δεν υπήρξαν ποτέ frontmen. Το ρόλο αυτό είχε ο Iommy(κιθάρα), αλλά και πάλι ήταν συνιδρυτής (μαζί με όλο το υπόλοιπο αρχικό σχήμα) και όχι ιδρυτής - ήταν όμως ο αρχηγός της μπάντας αλλά σίγουρα όχι το πιο αναγνωρίσιμο μέλος.

Άλλη μια ανάλογη περίπτωση, ήταν ο Blackmore στους Deep Purple και Rainbow. Δεν ήταν το πλέον αναγνωρίσιμο μέλος (ή τουλάχιστον ήταν εξίσου με τους εκάστοτε lead singers - Gillan, Dio, Coverdale κτλ.), ωστόσο ήταν ιδρυτικό μέλος και των δύο και αρχηγός του δεύτερου σχήματος. Παράλληλα, ήταν o frontman και των δύο. 

Με άλλα λόγια, ο όρος frontman ποικίλλει ανά περίπτωση. Ούτε η θέση του lead singer, ούτε του ιδρυτή, ούτε του αρχηγού, αλλά ούτε και του πλέον αναγνωρίσιμου μέλους τον καλύπτει. 

Όσο για τη μετάφραση, συνηθίζεται πλέον ο όρος να αναφέρεται ως έχει ή να μπαίνει με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, όπως είπε και ο nickel. Το μπροστάρης που αναφέρθηκε δεν είναι κακή επιλογή - μάλιστα, χρησιμοποιούνταν πολύ παλαιότερα και ήρθε μετά τη λέξη "μπροστάτζα" που επίσης χρησιμοποιούνταν κατά κόρον στα '80s για τους frontmen των συγκροτημάτων. 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και όχι να μπέρδεψα κι άλλο.


----------

